# Amazing Breakfast Fattie



## Geebs (May 30, 2018)

It’s been a long time Since I have done a fattie and had some family in town this weekend so I figured I would have a go at it again. 

Ingredients:
1 1/2 lb mild and hot pork sausage
8 slices Canadian bacon
Sautéed onion and green pepper
Colby jack cheese
4 eggs 

Rolled out the sausage and put the toppings on. 







Put it in the fridge overnight, got up wrapped the outside in 1 layer of bacon and threw her on the smoker. 





Smoked at 250 for 2 1/2 hours to and internal temp of 160 and pulled her off. 












The family devoured this thing in a matter of minutes. It was probably the best Fattie I have made so far and the family is begging me to do them more often.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 30, 2018)

Looks great! Fine breakfast indeed!

Scott


----------



## Smoke23 (May 30, 2018)

That does look good!
Makes me want to make one...


----------



## danowpg (May 30, 2018)

That's a nice breakfast fatty! I was thinking of creating one for next week...thanks for the added inspiration


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 30, 2018)

Nice looking fatty!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 30, 2018)

Looks like a great fatty, I still haven't made one for breakfast. Ummm

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 30, 2018)

That looks amazing!! :p I need to try a breakfast one next...I need to be a bit more brave and add more filling next time too...yours looks fully loaded with deliciousness!! Yum!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 30, 2018)

Looks good fron herer Geebs.  Nice job.
Gary


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (May 30, 2018)

Nice, that is a fine looking breakfast fattie. I need to get these into my regular rotation on the smoker. I want to try several variations. I've done the breakfast one and it was fantastic. I want to try a pizza one next :)

George


----------



## SmokinAl (May 31, 2018)

I can sure see why they are begging you to do more of them!
It looks absolutely delicious!
Great work & congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## Geebs (May 31, 2018)

Thanks everyone, I think I will start to do 1-2 of these a month now or more since they were such a big hit. I sent the pics to my dad and he is going to try to make up 5-6 for his company campout next weekend.


----------



## troutman (May 31, 2018)

No matter how many times I see a breakfast fattie, it always gets my taste buds a rollin' !!!  LIKE


----------



## Phil Chart (May 31, 2018)

Looks great. Now I'm hungry for breakfast. Good job


----------



## tropics (Jun 1, 2018)

Geebs sorry for the late response I thought I replied to this.That looks great I want to make one some day
Richie


----------



## Teufelhunde (Jun 11, 2018)

Geebs said:


> It’s been a long time Since I have done a fattie and had some family in town this weekend so I figured I would have a go at it again.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1 1/2 lb mild and hot pork sausage
> ...




That looks AMAZING.  Imma have to try this.......

Lon


----------



## TonyBones (Jul 3, 2018)

I've never done a fatty, but when I do it will be of the Breakfast variety. This looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## iceman6409 (Jul 10, 2018)

Awesome.  I have never done one either but will this weekend.  A few questions from a newbie so please forgive me.  How did you get the sausage rolled out flat like that and in that shape?  Also roughly what are the sausage dimensions?


----------



## Geebs (Jul 10, 2018)

Hey Iceman, Chris has a great tutorial on these for beginners. 

Check out these links 

 gmc2003

Part 1- https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...his-is-a-two-part-thread.275822/#post-1834218
Part 2- https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fatties-part-two-the-bacon-weave.275824/#post-1834226
Part 3- https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fatties-the-finally-smoked-it.275865/

I personally dont do the bacon weave, but its completely up to you. After looking let us know if you have any other questions. I think Chris does a great job explaining each step.


----------



## illini40 (Jul 17, 2018)

Looks great! I assume the eggs are fully scrambled and cooked before going into the fatty? How do they hold up after being cooked again for a couple of hours?


----------



## Geebs (Jul 17, 2018)

illini40 said:


> Looks great! I assume the eggs are fully scrambled and cooked before going into the fatty? How do they hold up after being cooked again for a couple of hours?



Yes, they were pre cooked and I couldnt tell the difference from fresh out of the pan or being smoked for 2 hours.


----------



## puck2660 (Jul 29, 2018)

looks amazing - do you do anything with ends of bacon to keep on roll?  toothpicks or anything?


----------

